# Do you have good days and bad ones?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I am really trying to figure out if this is thyroid related...sometimes I will have a good day and sometimes a bad one. I will take my medicine in the morning and my heart will race about two to three hours later. That will happen everyday. Some days it feels as though my pill didn't go in right, like it is sitting in the back of my throat or something. Those days I will become foggy,depressed and anxious. Sometimes I am fine all day and then around 2:30 or 3 I will get foggy and depressed. Sometimes just the opposite, I will be foggy all day and it will lift later. I can't really find a pattern. Also, my eyes will sag at different times of the day, the skin above will sag and the bags will be bigger under them. Also, one eye will be bigger than the other at different times of the day. They seem to change by the minute.That is why I am suspecting thyroid and not menopause. I am taking Erfa and the only thing I can think of is maybe I don't digest it right??? Maybe I have a bad batch??? Does anyone have these problems??? I also am having bad twitching and buzzing, and some days are worse than others.I feel like I am going nuts!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I am really trying to figure out if this is thyroid related...sometimes I will have a good day and sometimes a bad one. I will take my medicine in the morning and my heart will race about two to three hours later. That will happen everyday. Some days it feels as though my pill didn't go in right, like it is sitting in the back of my throat or something. Those days I will become foggy,depressed and anxious. Sometimes I am fine all day and then around 2:30 or 3 I will get foggy and depressed. Sometimes just the opposite, I will be foggy all day and it will lift later. I can't really find a pattern. Also, my eyes will sag at different times of the day, the skin above will sag and the bags will be bigger under them. Also, one eye will be bigger than the other at different times of the day. They seem to change by the minute.That is why I am suspecting thyroid and not menopause. I am taking Erfa and the only thing I can think of is maybe I don't digest it right??? Maybe I have a bad batch??? Does anyone have these problems??? I also am having bad twitching and buzzing, and some days are worse than others.I feel like I am going nuts!


Hi there, Kaylasly! Sounds like you are having a hard day today! Have you called your doctor to find out why he wants you on so much thyroxine replacement when your Free T3 is over the top of the range?


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know this sounds simplistic, but watch your water intake.

Dehydration can really make you fuzzy in the brain and tired,
and depressed feeling.

Make sure you are drinking enough water.

I only say so, because I tend to not get very thirsty and will
go most of the day sometimes without drinking.
I usually regret it later.


----------



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

I do! I felt awful for weeks and made them move up my appt. with the endo but have felt pretty good for the last week. It's weird.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Depends what you eat I find. Stay away from lots of bread and pasta seems to make you feel worse and can cause inflammatory type symptoms. I know that ERFA doesn't always have the same dosage in each pill if your taking the pig dessicated. They try, but those of us who are sensitive to slightest changes will feel the affects of it. I just got off of that pill due to that and will go back on something else. Each pig is different and the potencies are not 100%. 2 pharmacist I talked to agreed on that point.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Great thoughts! I agree on the water and pasta for sure. I'm not familiar with Erfa, really, so I can't say much on that. I think it's great that you got your appointment moved up. Something is strange, that's for sure. I hate that you're having so many problems! I know how tough it can be when you don't know how you're going to feel from one day to the next. Do let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

yes I do, I mainly get grumpy when I can't find anything to eat, I can only tolerate certain foods which mainly exist of rice, vegies, beans and eggs and wheat gluten free cereal, if I eat one sugar product it throws me off for days and I get really edgy. I had a peice of dark chocolate the other day and that was not a good idea. I was talking to my sister and was telling her how the stuff I used to eat before my thyroid situation I can no longer eat.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I crashed yesterday very badly and today i feel better and seem so far to have more energy this morning and A ton of lessss aches and pains. The only thing I can think of is that I had processed foods the day before yesterday. KD which i haven't had in ages and then dry soup mix in a bag with likely tons of msg in it........I know it may not seem like much but I feel great when I usually avoid this stuff. Not sure if its related...but seems to be.


----------

